#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Shell Script para excluir arquivos antigos

## locutos

Olá a todos!

Estou precisando de um script que apague os arquivos antigos, anteriores a dois dias de uma pasta.
Alguem poderia me ajudar? :?

Ricardo

----------


## mrsoliveira

Da uma olhada nesse Artigo do Tiago.

Eu to usando para lixeira do samba, mas serve para excluir qualquer arquivos ou pastas.




> http://www.linuxrapido.org/modules.p...rticle&sid=871


Obs.: ctyme= create tyme
atyme = acessed tyme
mtyme = modified tyme

Para excluir pastas eu to usando -R, mas seja prudente testa bastante isso ai..

Falow

----------


## cleoson

Olá!

Você pode usar o comando find:

find ./ -ctime 2 -exec rm -rf {};\

Maiores detalhes no man find.

&#91;]'s
Cléoson.

----------


## Mameli

Corrija o comando acima conforme segue pois, o parâmetro ctime filtra arquivos criados em determinado periodo enquanto o mtime, filtra os modificados:

find ./ -mtime +2 -exec rm -rf {}\;

Voce pode ter um arquivo cuja criacao eh antiga mas foi alterado recentemente. Alem disso o +2 indica arquivo modificados a mais de dois dias enquanto apenas citando 2 iria filtrar os arquivos modificados 2 dias atras.

&#91;]s

Mameli

----------

